# Does your 'tiel have a favorite color?



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Odd question, I know.

Echo doesn't seem to have a favorite color. She likes shiny things, that's about it. 

Halley, though...he likes bright colors especially, but yellow is definitely his favorite.
As soon as he sees something yellow, he perks right up and starts whistling to it. I actually have a yellow blanket that Halley has claimed as his...I call it the Big Yellow, and Halley just adores singing and dancing to it.

So...am I just officially a crazy bird lady? Or does anyone elses' cockatiels have favorite colors?


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've heard that birds like yellow because it has some special thing to it that they can see. I don't know if it's true, but I heard it.  I don't think my birds have any special colors, if they do I haven't noticed.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

hmm im not sure what max and freya enjoy. on a wooden toy they have. they usually only peck at the yellow and red parts


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Mine only like shiny things.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Heh, I always kind of thought Halley liked yellow because HE is yellow-ish, and it was like, a bigger him.  Though there are certain colors birds seem to notice more...perhaps it's foraging related? The yellow and red fruits and veggies are ripe and good to eat? Or maybe it's a mating thing, the brighter birds are the prettiest ones..hmm. Interesting.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I watched one of mine very carefully pick out only green pellets for 2 days straight. Then she moved on to only orange pellets!?


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

So cockatiels can see colors? I'm sorry for such a question but I want to make sure if my thought is right.:blush: I'm not a huge cockatiel expert. 
When I get anything red or dark red for Saturn, he just dislikes it and would stay away from it.


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

haha, Neya '' Chicken roll'' LOVES the colour RED!!! she has a little red ribbon she uses like a security blanket! and she had a yellow wooden banana that she absalutly loved and chewed up! lol!! xox


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

ChocoNoir said:


> So cockatiels can see colors? I'm sorry for such a question but I want to make sure if my thought is right.:blush: I'm not a huge cockatiel expert.
> When I get anything red or dark red for Saturn, he just dislikes it and would stay away from it.


Yes. That's why males come in such bright colors, to attract the females.


----------

